# Kaspersky Update vor 44 Jahren



## meratheus (22. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wohl der Spaß der Woche.*

 "Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 wurde zuletzt vor 44 Jahren aktualisiert"


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. September 2014)

Mit Sicherheit sehr amüsant, keine frage.
Ist aber nur ein Fehler bei der Berechnung.

Ich glaube aber das so etwas eher in die Rumpelkammer gehört, da es hier nichts relevantes zu Diskutieren gibt, denn die weiteren Beiträge werden wohl nur aus nutzlosen Spam-Beiträgen bestehen.
Bitte einen Mod das er den Thead verschiebt, sonst könntest du ärger bekommen.


----------



## meratheus (22. September 2014)

Sorry, sollte auch nur zur Belustigung sein. Dann bitte verschieben.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2014)

Hahaha! Geil!


----------



## ColorMe (22. September 2014)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal fix ein Update machen.


----------



## buenzli2 (22. September 2014)

Hier warum: Epoch Date: (12-31-1969) 

A2 Posting | A2 Hosting


----------

